# Can anyone tell me about my new steed?



## chris667 (17 Jun 2009)

This was a bit of a bargain, and I jumped at the chance of owning it.
Really thin tubes, Cinelli lugs and draped in Campagnolo. The only thing that's wrong with it is the modern, cheap wheels. Stupidly light, I'm frightened to ride it, but every time I walk past I have to stop and stare at it for 10 minutes. One to polish and look at for a while.
Two questions:
Does anyone recognise it?
I'm guessing it's from the late 60s. What would be a better choice of wheels?


----------



## chris667 (19 Jun 2009)

Done some more pictures:


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Jun 2009)

are those lugs distinctive as cinelli? look like those i've got on my winter hack…


----------



## nuovo_record (24 Jun 2009)

the lugwork looks similar to my holdsworth super mistral 1974, except that you haven't got a chome fork....
but they are alsp similar to my holdsworth 1982 model.
aren't the lugs called "spearpoint"?

guessing that the bike has been re-sprayed too - any serial numbers?
it also has the seat wrapover so could even be early 70's

sorry for the crap photo's, now the paint is off the lugwork is so much clearer


----------



## chris667 (26 Jun 2009)

I am sure this is not a Carlton or a Raleigh. It doesn't have a serial number anywhere.

I made a typo in my OP. I meant Cinelli forks. The internally lugged crown was a Cinelli invention in the early 70s, they died out pretty quickly because they are weak! Beautiful, though, I wished more bikes had such pleasing forks.

It isn't for sale, so I don't really care, it's just nice to know these things.


----------

